# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  ot-585 ممكن فك شفرة

## eddis

السلام عليكم
ارجو كود
ot-585
imei   356888042151629
585x-2argfr3
  وشكرا.

----------

